# Best Bang for the buck.



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

I think Grizzly gets this router table from Mlcs.I bought mine from Mlcs with the aluminum plate it was a little more but it was worth it i paid $189.I think you sill will make out better than I even you spend a little more on the aluminum insert plate.http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

The only $189 dollar table I see on that link is table, fence, and aluminum plate (no stand). The stand is an additional $46 bucks, brining the total up to $235. Maybe a bood deal if you don't want the stand, but I wanted one. They are selling pretty much my identical table (with the plastic plate) without legs for $170!!!

Maybe I will look into ordering just the aluminum plate from them : ) I see they have them for $66 bucks.


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes you still will make out better than I.I got my stand from from sears it was $40 with tax.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah got ya


----------

